# ML-65 Manual Jack Plate



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Jack plates and other boat parts!*

Welcome to our forum. Please use the commercial section for commercial sales. Also please read our FAQ.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1202918980

This section is for any business to post their warez. Posts are limited to 1 (one) product per topic. You must supply the following in order to post a for sale topic;

Business Name
Business Contact Person for this sale
Address
Phone Number
Email address
Website (if applicable)

Description of Product for sale

Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)

Price

Failure to follow this format can result in your post being deleted at anytime without warning. Posting items for sale commercially is currently free and will remain free through 2008. We reserve the right to modify the terms of this section as we get a feel for its usefulness.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

